# Won't eat chews when I'm not home



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is so odd but I"m noticing a pattern in Jax. When I took her to work with me on cooler days and left her in the car, I always left a bully stick in with her. She never touched it. Would take it but then just put it down. In the morning, I"ve been giving her a dried trachea. Same thing. BUT when I get home, she immediately grabs her chew and quickly gnaws it down.

Has anyone else seen something similar? And WHY would she do this? It's a curious little quirk!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky and Daisy both only chewed their chews when we were home usually in the evening. It was our before bed ritual.They would save their chews all day till i get home and then while we are watching TV or online chewed then.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is exactly what Jax does? Why would they do that?! Are they depressed? Insecure? Full from breakfast? lol


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats so interesting. I wonder why they do that...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Both Hondo and Lonestar will not eat anything left in the kennel when I'm not home. And actually, I'll give Lonestar his breakfast of raw chicken (etc.) in his kennel in the morning. Then go outside to feed and take care of Tug. Lonestar will lay and wait (and watch me through the slider) till I come back into the house then grab his food like he's starving. This is a dog with high food drive. 

Do you practice NILIF? I often wonder if that could be part of it. I practice NILIF 24/7. Sometimes I wonder if they associate treats/food with me as part of the reward.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. I don't practice NILIF with her. She really doesn't need any kind of strict structure so it's not a training thing. She really has no interest in it until I get home and then she races to get it and eat it. Same thing in the car.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

When I've physically not home, both my previous dog and Molly will not eat or drink. When with them, but away from home, our previous dog, Mandy would barely eat let alone chew a bully stick, Molly will eat but she won't chew a stick in the office with me. She did, one time chew a raw lamb bone at the office - thank goodness my husband was not there, somewhat of a mess.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

All three of mine are out and about all day when I'm not home and they don't eat until I'm there. There bowls can be filled before I leave and they still are full when I come home. Within 5 minutes of me coming home they all eat.


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

My first shepherd would not eat in the car no matter what she was offered. I could have put a whole roast beef in front of her and she'd leave it alone.

I always thought it was because of the motion, still in the car so still travelling. But who knows?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> No. I don't practice NILIF with her.


Rats. I wanted to think they think I'm the reward too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nutty dog. Gave her a chew this morning when I was leaving and she wouldn't even take it so I left it on the chair. Got home several hours later and she grabs her chew, eating it in a few minutes.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> That is exactly what Jax does? Why would they do that?! Are they depressed? Insecure? Full from breakfast? lol


Lost track of this thread. I always thought that it was the ritual or routine of chews were for down time. Daisy was always on alert when she was home w/ just Lucky .I think chewing is their "Miller time".You know family or their specail person is honme and its a good time to relax. Daisy usually fell asleep chewing.
I also in retrospect gave chews and bones when I was home never before work as I feared with them choking. However they both have/had hidden stashs and the remenants of their beef bones with them all day. However they still really only chewed them when we were/are home.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Your dog can read  On chews, the package directions sometimes say "supervise your dog" or something like that. Maybe the dogs who wait, are saving it until they are really hungry, then when their human come home, they think -"quick eat, before it's taken away".


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden is the same way. Won't touch anything unless I'm there to witness it.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

My dog has started to do this. She will chew until I leave or if I give her a bully stick and then leave I will find it on the bed or the couch intact and as soon as I get home she will chew on it as well. I always wondered if she was she only one that did this or if other dogs did too. How wierd


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mary Beth said:


> Your dog can read  On chews, the package directions sometimes say "supervise your dog" or something like that.


Home made treats don't come in a package and I'm not giving her anything to choke on...thanks for the condensation. And nobody has ever taken food away from her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Lost track of this thread. I always thought that it was the ritual or routine of chews were for down time. Daisy was always on alert when she was home w/ just Lucky .I think chewing is their "Miller time".You know family or their specail person is honme and its a good time to relax. ... However they still really only chewed them when we were/are home.


I think it's something along this. When I hand her the chew, she lays her ears back and just sniffs it. When I come back home, she's happy happy and runs for her chew. It's like she's depressed that I"m leaving so won't eat it but so happy when I come back that she wants it. If I had it to her earlier when I'm getting a bath then she takes it the bathroom and eats it so I know it's not a matter of "hunger"


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Home made treats don't come in a package and I'm not giving her anything to choke on...thanks for the condensation. And nobody has ever taken food away from her.


Sorry you took my comment seriously, and I wasn't meaning anything personal. Your dog is lucky to have homemade treats. I plead guilty, I do take the food away if my dog doesn't eat within 20 minutes.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm surprised how many people have experienced this. I thought my dog was just weird.  Blitz wont eat or drink when I'm not home, as soon as I come home he runs to the water bowl and drinks like he hasn't seen water in a week. Crazy dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mary Beth said:


> I plead guilty, I do take the food away if my dog doesn't eat within 20 minutes.


Food doesn't last 20 minutes here. It hits the dish, the dish hits the floor and the dogs hit the dish. Treats don't last long, except when I'm not home.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I think it is pack behaviour. Wolves eat as a pack, and often dogs that are free fed will eat when their owners are eating. My gsds won't chew their chewies when I am not home either, but the border collie x and the apbt will!


----------

